# contracts



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

does someone have a form they could post here or send to me at 
[email protected]
i am selling 2 goats today and not sure what i should put in the receipt/contract
i want to be able to have first "dibs" on a future doe kid (buyer has already agreed) 
i want to put in there that they will use my buck for the first breeding next fall (buyer agreed to that to - actually requested it) 
i'm no good at legalese
thanx in advance


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would help but I have never done that before.

I would just write it up simple and with not to much words. Both sign and each gets a copy. I would even have a witness sign if possible. Makes you both more conscience of what you are committing to do.


----------

